# Soggy Crust Pecan Pie



## joepiebaker (Oct 17, 2004)

I can't seem to get my pecan pie filling to stay inside the crusts! It somehow leaks through the crust (no breaks in bottom or sides) and makes the pie very greasy and soggy. Here's the recipe:

2# lt. brown sugar
1/3oz. salt
1# melted margarine
4#8oz. lt. corn syrup
1#12oz. eggs
3/4oz. vanilla extract

9oz. pecans per pie

can't remember how many pies one batch fills, but after I mix it, it goes in the freezer for an hour at least. It's then whisked by hand and poured over the pecans in the shell. Baked at 350F for 40min., covered for another 15-20.

A very sweet pecan pie. And I just can't keep it from ruining my lovely, flaky crusts!

-Joe


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Are you prebaking your crust? Make sure it is fully baked, so the dough doesn't absorb the filling.


----------



## shawn d. (Aug 3, 2004)

Heh. Don't want to use raw crusts. Make sure that the cooked crust is cooled from baking as well.


----------



## pa pete (Nov 17, 2004)

I too think that prebaking the crust is the way to go here.

If you get a chance to catch "Good Eats" show episodes "Crust Never Sleeps" or "I Pie" it answered ALOT of questions that I had about crusts.

Check it out. In case you need info now check out the transcripts listed below.

I hope this helps.

http://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/Seaso..._pie_trans.htm

http://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/Seaso...Transcript.htm


----------



## joepiebaker (Oct 17, 2004)

If I pre-bake the shell, won't it burn while the filling bakes? Also, the filling is taking a very long time to set. Is there something wrong with the recipe?


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Many pies (including tarts, flans, and quiches) suffer from *soggy bottoms*. All manner of techniques have been developed to deal with them, but two remain particularly worthy of attention:

The first - to be used only for sweet pastries - is apricot jam, strained & melted, then brushed lukewarm over the _partially cooked_ pastry base.

The second is to use an egg wash, made up of 1 whole egg, ½ tsp salt, and 1 Tbsp light salad oil. This mixture should be completely emulsified and brushed over the _precooked_ pastry case before it's filled.

The sense advantage is primarily a _textural_ one - but clearly there is a benefit to the digestion for many diners as well.


----------

